# Lindsay Lohan wird zu 90 Tagen Haft mit anschließendem Entzug verurteilt



## Geldsammler (7 Juli 2010)

Vor drei Jahren wurde Lindsay Lohan (24) zwei Mal betrunken beim Autofahren erwischt – zwei Delikte, die der Schauspielerin jetzt eine empfindliche Strafe eingebracht haben.

EIN US-GERICHT ENTSCHIED AM MITTWOCH: LOHAN MUSS FÜR 90 TAGE IN DEN KNAST. 

Der Grund: Die 24-Jährige hatte wiederholt gegen ihre Bewährungsauflagen verstoßen, schien unbelehrbar. Jetzt bekam sie die Quittung – und vergoss bittere Tränen.

Auch wenn Lohan während Verhandlung immer wieder beteuerte, alle Auflagen in Zukunft einzuhalten, kannten die Richter keine Gnade: Bereits am 20. Juli muss der Hollywood-Star laut Urteil seine Haftstrafe antreten.

Enge Zelle statt Luxus-Loft, karges Essen statt Champagner und Kaviar.

Doch damit nicht genug: Lohan muss außerdem an einem 90-tägigen stationären Programm gegen Alkohol- und Drogenmissbrauch teilnehmen, entschied Richterin Marsha Revel. Sie verglich Lohan mit jemandem, der „schummelt und glaubt, es sei nur Schummelei, wenn er erwischt wird“.

Die Schauspielerin wehrte sich, beteuerte ihren Willen, sich zu bessern: „Ich sehe das nicht als Witz, das ist mein Leben. Das ist meine Karriere und alles, wofür ich mein Leben lang gearbeitet habe.“

DIE VORGESCHICHTE

Lohan war im Mai 2007 betrunken in eine Hecke auf dem berühmten Sunset Boulevard gefahren. Sie machte eine Alkoholtherapie, wurde aber nur zwei Monate später in Santa Monica wegen Trunkenheit am Steuer und Kokainbesitzes erneut verhaftet. Lohan saß deswegen 84 Minuten im Gefängnis und musste zehn Stunden gemeinnützige Arbeit ableisten. Als Teil ihrer Bewährungsauflagen wurde ihr auferlegt, Kurse über den Umgang mit Alkohol besuchen.

Weil sie einen wichtigen Gerichtstermin versäumt hatte, wurde sie im Mai dazu verdonnert, eine Fußfessel zu tragen, die bei Alkoholkonsum Alarm schlägt. Anfang Juni lösten die Sensoren einen Alarm aus, Lohan entging nur knapp einer Verhaftung.

Zu Beginn der Verhandlung hatte Richterin Revel allerdings klar gemacht, dass der durch die Fußfessel aufgedeckte Alkoholkonsum nicht zentral für das Urteil sei. Viel schwerer wiege die Tatsache, dass Lohan mehrfach die vom Gericht verordneten Kurse geschwänzt habe Damit habe sie das Gericht immer wieder vor den Kopf gestoßen.

Bereits im Oktober vergangenen Jahres hatte Revel die Bewährungsfrist um ein Jahr verlängert, weil die Schauspielerin einige Pflichtkurse verpasst und damit gegen die Bewährungsauflagen verstoßen hatte.

Dagegen sagte Lohans Anwältin Shawn Chapman Holley, ihre Mandantin habe die Bewährungsauflagen im Großen und Ganzen erfüllt und dürfe nicht zu hart bestraft werden. „Ich denke, sie ist sehr glaubwürdig wenn sie dem Gericht sagt, sie habe unter diesen extrem schwierigen Bedingungen ihr Bestes gegeben“, sagte Holley.

Lohan galt zeitweise als hoffnungsvoller Hollywood-Jungstar. In den vergangenen Jahren machte der einstige Disney-Kinderstar dann jedoch vor allem mit Trunkenheitsfahrten, Entziehungskuren, einem exzessiven Nachtleben und diversen Affären Schlagzeilen. Derzeit arbeitet sie an einem Film über die Porno-Darstellerin Linda Lovelace.

Quelle: Bild


----------



## Q (7 Juli 2010)

dank Dir für die Info Sammler! Die Auszeit wird ihrem Konto ebenfalls gut tun... All the best LiLo!


----------



## Mandalorianer (7 Juli 2010)

*Armes Lindsay  Der Entzug wird Ihr gut tun , wir sehen uns,bis denne *


----------



## MarkyMark (7 Juli 2010)

Endlich, sag ich da nur. Die ist ja nun wirklich mehr als einmal knapp davon gekommen. Jeder andere wäre schon beim ersten Verstoß eingewandert, aber irgendwann nutzt auch der "Promi"-Status nichts mehr.

Bin mal gespannt, ob das alles was bringt oder ob die danach erst richtig durchknallt..


----------



## Katzun (7 Juli 2010)

arme lindsay, hoffe ihr hilft der etwas unfreiwillige urlaub


----------



## armin (7 Juli 2010)

endlich.....


----------



## Chamser81 (7 Juli 2010)

Wer nicht hört muss fühlen!


----------



## oberbirne (8 Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe der Knast wird ihr guttun und wir nicht irgendwann lesen oder sehen müssen das sie sich kaputtgesoffen hat!!!


----------

